# Ford Yt16 Rear Frozen From Sitting



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

OK, I picked up a Ford YT16, 16hp briggs that had been sitting for about 5-6 years in a barn/shed. The body is really good for its age, everything is there for it. Cleaned the carb, changed plugs, air filter , new fuel line, filters etc... Now I got her up and running. I go to shift her into gear and the linkage coming out of the top of the rear end is frozen solid. I disconnected the linkage and sprayed it good with PB Blaster(pen. oil) and let her sit. Came back and nothing broke loose. Put an adjustable wrench on the top and tried to turn it. Nothing.... tapped it with a hammer to try to break it loose (softly) and still nothing. Sprayed it again and it was dark so time for a Molson...
Any ideas of how to break it loose without damaging it or taking it apart???
thanks again


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahaha, my nomas trans was ran for a long time WITH NO GEAR OIL by the previous guy, which is the main reason he got rid of it, thank god tecumseh makes a good trans, not engines though. some gear oil and a good run around got it back right. but ok, the pulley is free, right? the tires turn, right?. well either way, it may need some more gear oil for starters. and well some condensation could have gotten up there and froze it solid. so you say the shifter is frozen though, i wouldn't see no harm of hitting i pretty good with a hammer, (but i don't know what trans it is) but shouldn't harm it.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

the pully is free, the tires turn when i push it. no problems there . the linkage that connects to the top of the trans is good. There is thay rod coming out of the top of the trans that connects to the linkage. ( that part is frozen and will not turn) didnt want to smack the casing with the hammer. I cracked the rod as best i can with out going overboard. Ford manual says it is sealed from the factory and shouldnt be opened. But this girl is a little older. what do ya think. Boy that 16 hp twin sounds nice though...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah my 18 apposed sounded good too. well all i can say is try every kinda penetrating oil etc you can use, maybe if you put the linkage back on and pulled it left to right for a while, it may break free.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

trying that tonight. Hope I don't break anything...


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

well guess what ? It was frozen , took it apart , had a fun time putting it back together after I got everything loose. Took it for a drive and all was going well , then i look behind me and there is a trail of oil. The casing broke. Must have had something in the wrong way ?? It really suprised me as it was working fine then poof!!! Time to hunt another trans. 5 speed + reverse. Damn it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ouch, better you then someone else who bought it, because if all is well to the buyer, the more the word spreads of your good work. maybe you'll luck up on e*bay....find one with a good trans


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

yea you got that right. This is a really nice solid tractor . Time to search the graveyard . Are any of these 5 sppeds interchangable ???? If I can't find the exact one can I get one close?????


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

maybe, if they have the same bolt pattern, etc


----------

